# Taxation of Redundancy payment



## pepperds (14 Mar 2008)

I'm currently going through negotiation of redundancy with my company, who are offering the statutory Irish value plus an enhanced amount.

I believe that the statutory is tax-free ?

How would the other amount be treated?

cheers in advance


----------



## pepperds (14 Mar 2008)

after doing some digging I've found the following information, which will take a bit of deciphering I guess.

http://citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment/retirement/income-tax-in-retirement/retirement_lump_sum_taxation

http://www.revenue.ie/index.htm?/leaflets/it21.htm


----------



## Towger (14 Mar 2008)

Have a look at the Dept of Trade and Enterprise site : http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/


----------

